# Arthritic hands



## Brian Chislett (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a customer, a Graphic Artist, who has developed Arthritis and has difficulty gripping a 'normal' pen. He has asked me to come up with a solution. I am not sure if this will be a roller ball or fountain. Has anybody had experience of such a pen.
Thanks.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 8, 2012)

Typically, the larger diameter, the easier it will be to hold.  Also, lighter weight will probably be more comfortable for them.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 8, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Fountains for this application, a roller ball with a quality cartridge/refill is easier to handle...!

Those pens have typically 2 bulges and a valley, as the fingers need to have that sort of support as there is not much "grip" on a arthritis sufferer hand(s).

I don't know if there is any info on the IAP library on this issue but I know a place where, a few people have produced pens for this purpose, with lots of info and pics attached, and that place is the Australian Wood-workers forum Woodwork Forums 

Do a search in there also, and see what you get..!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## allisnut (Nov 8, 2012)

I made these for a pencil artist with arthiritis last year.  i also made a similar shape out of one piece of cocobolo with an 8mm tube through it.  It was a perfect fit for his ebony sketch pencils.  The juniper pencil was actually an egg shaped ornament I had at a craft show.  He held it, and asked me to make a pencil out of it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 8, 2012)

CSUSA and I'm sure others have a Sketch artist pencil that is pretty beefy...might do the trick


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you researched this question via the arthritis support organisations/foundations?

They might have examples of products that are designed and proven to help.


----------



## Brian Chislett (Nov 10, 2012)

*Thanks for your reply*

Thanks Gentlemen for all the comments and photos. I now have a good idea as to how to proceed.
Brian


----------



## ren-lathe (Nov 10, 2012)

I have sold a number of thicker cigar style pens to customers with arthritis. Most rollerball pens tend to be thinner above the cap than the body.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is one I completed for an optometrist.


----------



## watch_art (Nov 14, 2012)

I've made several fountain pens for people with arthritis and they are very happy.  Larger diameter and light weight.  

These all have 5/8" thick cap/barrel threads.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 15, 2012)

robutacion said:


> I wouldn't recommend Fountains for this application, a roller ball with a quality cartridge/refill is easier to handle...!
> Cheers
> George



I have rheumatoid arthritis, and fountain pens are _much easier_ for me to write with than rollerballs or ballpoints. Fountain pens require almost no pressure to put ink to paper, while rollerballs & ballpoints take a good bit more force. A properly flowing fountain pen nib just skates across the page.


----------

